# 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser "Spartan" build



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't often post my builds here anymore, but since I took pics of this one, I figured I would share. For those that want to see what I'm building, I post to CarAudioJunkies and Instagram more than anywhere else.

I'll answer questions as my time permits.

It all started with a mini concept...







Pic of these beasts!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I should have taken a step by step of how I get perfect seat angles, but I'll show that in the fab section on CarAudioJunkies soon...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a little jig I made for making perfect 90 degree holes on a sloped surface


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for this bit Steve (CaptainObvious)^^^


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

another trick here...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

[/URL]


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

brass washers FTW !


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Expansion chambers in the event he wants to adjust the volume of the enclosure for fine tuning...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

How it all locks together


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm ambitious... I wrapped this with in one shot with one piece of vinyl...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

%20Cruiser%20Bill/76C28194-3723-4327-8B28-E17AD55F6342_zpsj2f4cwne.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

^THIS IS A VIDEO, CLICK IT^


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice woodworking skills there  Love the FJ, too (shares most of the powertrain and frame from the 4Runner I drive).

I know my trio of W12GTi's off an ARC KS2500.1 is insane (with a basic sealed MDF box and a plain-jane amp rack) - I'd bet your pair of W15GTi's in that dead-as-nails box off the Rockford amp is just a bit more impressive!!!

Kick ass


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

jeez you got a nice box


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Its like looking into the eyes of a Transformer,just fabulous work sir.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh... I should clarify, I did this for a friend... It's not my car. I take very good care of all my friends audio needs. He's also running a P-99, CDT 6 x9 mids, Mille 3's, Morel tweets, and another arch amp...


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta say, it reminds me of an Owl.




That and you have some fantastic vision matched with outstanding woodworking skills!
Kudos!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

This is the wildest sub box I've ever seen, Re-Fn'dicoulous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought it was an owl at first too. That has to be some of the best work I've ever seen, but damn, how much does that thing weigh? Does an FJ have enough power to make up for that much weight?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

gijoe said:


> I thought it was an owl at first too. That has to be some of the best work I've ever seen, but damn, how much does that thing weigh? Does an FJ have enough power to make up for that much weight?


The enclosure itself is pretty heavy between the use of traditional MDF and void free baltic birch plywood... But all the other panels were made from Trupan, ultralight MDF. I use it for almost all beauty panels these days for several reasons. It's great stuff and I don't mind paying $35 (1/2")- $52 (3/4"). To me it's well worth it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

danno14 said:


> Gotta say, it reminds me of an Owl.





gijoe said:


> I thought it was an owl at first too.


I said the same thing. But it still awesome!

Jay


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Box is freaking master piece man !


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Love it! Crazy woodworking skills right there.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Dodslobber (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dave you have the best wood working skills out there. Keep the projects coming. Excellent build Sir!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

customaudioman said:


> Dave you have the best wood working skills out there. Keep the projects coming. Excellent build Sir!


Thanks Howard, I appreciate it! And thanks everyone else. What really makes me happy is to see some long term folks around here come out of the wood work to comment. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is the best box I've ever seen. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> The enclosure itself is pretty heavy between the use of traditional MDF and void free baltic birch plywood... But all the other panels were made from Trupan, ultralight MDF. I use it for almost all beauty panels these days for several reasons. It's great stuff and I don't mind paying $35 (1/2")- $52 (3/4"). To me it's well worth it.


I'll have to look into that stuff. I've been considering doing some beauty paneling, but can't justify the excess weight.

Again, exceptionally good work!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Niebur3 said:


> That is the best box I've ever seen. WOW!!!!!


Me too and it's for a friend!

Awesome gesture on your part. 

Need any more friends?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

legend94 said:


> Me too and it's for a friend!
> 
> Awesome gesture on your part.
> 
> Need any more friends?


Lol! Swing on by, I'm just in DC! 

He lives 210 miles away from me in each direction, so I built this for him without his car. He's a great guy with a real drive and passion for audio, so I may have got a little wilder then usual.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

gijoe said:


> I'll have to look into that stuff. I've been considering doing some beauty paneling, but can't justify the excess weight.
> 
> Again, exceptionally good work!


I completely understand where you are coming from. The weight of this also makes it easier for you to work with/move around. It routes/cuts like butter too. It's just amazing IMO!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ive used it, its pretty light and routes very nice. well worth the money. Im going to have a place deliver some sheets to my shop.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a few sheets coming in tomorrow for my next build. $35/ each 4'x8'

ULMDF or Trupan 1/2" 4'x8' sheet weight 24lbs $35.00 
Standard MDF 1/2" 4'X8' Sheet weight 66lbs $25.00

42 lbs difference and a $10 price difference. less wear and tear on router bits.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

customaudioman said:


> I have a few sheets coming in tomorrow for my next build. $35/ each 4'x8'
> 
> ULMDF or Trupan 1/2" 4'x8' sheet weight 24lbs $35.00
> Standard MDF 1/2" 4'X8' Sheet weight 66lbs $25.00
> ...


Wow, it's 1/3 the weight? This is going to be good to know. I had never heard of the stuff before now.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> *I take very good care of all my friends *audio needs.


can I be your friend?  :laugh:


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you using rockford and for the front stage too? I like that 2500bdcp!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Not only does he take great care of his friends audio wise, he makes sure that you are full from Dr. Pepper before you hit that long journey home lol.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

customaudioman said:


> I have a few sheets coming in tomorrow for my next build. $35/ each 4'x8'
> 
> ULMDF or Trupan 1/2" 4'x8' sheet weight 24lbs $35.00
> Standard MDF 1/2" 4'X8' Sheet weight 66lbs $25.00
> ...


Spot on! Well worth the extra coin IMO. Just for reducing wear on bits.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> Are you using rockford and for the front stage too? I like that 2500bdcp!


Yep, he is using the RF for the fronts as well as a hidden Arc Audio amp.

I'll get him to chime in.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now is this ULMDF just as strong or are you require to use more to compensate ?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

customaudioman said:


> I have a few sheets coming in tomorrow for my next build. $35/ each 4'x8'
> 
> ULMDF or Trupan 1/2" 4'x8' sheet weight 24lbs $35.00
> Standard MDF 1/2" 4'X8' Sheet weight 66lbs $25.00
> ...





Coppertone said:


> Now is this ULMDF just as strong or are you require to use more to compensate ?


It's not as strong as traditional MDF, but for cosmetic situations, it's plenty strong. 1/2" is more than enough for most situations, with the exception of load bearing applications... But that is relative to the load and span. I've used it for several enclosures and haven't had issues, but it's not my go to for beastly subs or SPL builds.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Thumbs up....


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

For sq subs enclosure you are fine. They also make 0.75" 1.5" thick if your worried.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, no worries on this end as mine was built to withstand a cannon lol...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I can even get 2", 3", and even 4" thick versions of MDF... Yes you read that correctly.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Where do you get the lightweight MDF?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Butt Hz said:


> Where do you get the lightweight MDF?


I get mine from woodcraft or the woodworkers club of rockville. I would do a search for local lumbar yards and call them to seek they have it or can order it in. Home Depot/Lowes/Menards do not carry it. When I lived in Washington, I would get it a Windsor Plywood.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

It was great to work with Superdave and watch him take my install to the next level! It really is a masterpiece and it sounds incredible too! I really hope you guys get the chance to see and hear it this year at a competition or GTG!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey nice install! I asked TheDavel if your running RF power amps on front stage too? If so, what's the configuration?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

as soon as i saw it, Transformers is what came to mind. really sharp creativity. nice to see once in a while .


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Rockford T1000-4 running 4 channel on the hertz mille mids and morels supremos tweets. ARC KS 300.4 bridged stereo on CDT 6 x 9 midbass drivers


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, incredible wood working skills. It's nice to see people still taking pride in their installs. 

What I havnt seen mentioned is your creativity. It's one thing to build something from a design, but to come up with a design like that in the first place shows that you not only have serious woodworking skills but also an insanely artistic mind. 

I box down to you.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Wow, incredible wood working skills. It's nice to see people still taking pride in their installs.
> 
> What I havnt seen mentioned is your creativity. It's one thing to build something from a design, but to come up with a design like that in the first place shows that you not only have serious woodworking skills but also an insanely artistic mind.
> 
> I box down to you.


I agree! Great creativity and to be able to execute it with super build skills is a very rare combination! I was glad to be able to tap into Superdave's mind and mad install skills and end up with a unique one of a kind build that sounds incredible too!


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Great design and perfect execution, amazing.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

TheDavel is a straight genius when it comes to doing things. Factor that with he's just one GREAT guy,and you have a win win situation.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

_Transformers... speakers in disguise..._


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Well done. Your fabrication skills are to be commended.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

This is exactly why Dave is on the very short list of people who I'd let work on my vehicle. Not only is he a very talented fabricator, but he's a genuinely great guy who will go out of his way to help you out.
There are plenty of fabricators out there that can cut clean lines and have great router skills. The more rare skill is the one that can't necessarily be taught and that is creativity. An artistic mind goes a long way in car audio fabrication and this build is a prime example of it.

Bill- congrats on the amazing addition to the FJ. This vehicle keeps getting better and better, so naturally I'm excited to get another demo next time around.


Superdave, indeed! Well done brother- as usual. That trupan sounds like something I'll want to get my hands on when I get in the new house and have some storage and working space for projects.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> This is exactly why Dave is on the very short list of people who I'd let work on my vehicle. Not only is he a very talented fabricator, but he's a genuinely great guy who will go out of his way to help you out.
> There are plenty of fabricators out there that can cut clean lines and have great router skills. The more rare skill is the one that can't necessarily be taught and that is creativity. An artistic mind goes a long way in car audio fabrication and this build is a prime example of it.
> 
> Bill- congrats on the amazing addition to the FJ. This vehicle keeps getting better and better, so naturally I'm excited to get another demo next time around.
> ...



Thanks Steve! I appreciate all the kind words and you putting me in a category of people that you'd let work on your car! That is saying a ton... I know with your experience in car audio, just like Bill's, and may others, that it is very hard to find someone that will genuinely take care of you and treat you like a friend first, customer second. Music is art, I am artistically challenged when it comes to making music, so building nice artistic systems are my way of paying tribute to the artists that provide the music we listen to (that I am cant make).


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

A few updates, I built some more panels for Bill to be able to make some changes whenever he wanted... "Facelift" for each comp, if you will... In addition, Bill took 1st place in amateur class at finals this weekend!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

World Champion in Meca Street division and a 2nd place in the Iasca 3x event at finals...Great job Bill!!


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

congrats Bill. Major hats off to your fabricator


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a beautiful truck, a fantastic install, great sounding system, and one heck of an awesome owner!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It was one of my favorite vehicles at finals


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bill and I have plans to pull everything and start over next season. I've got some awesome ideas for this beast!

Congrats Bill!


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheDavel said:


> Bill and I have plans to pull everything and start over next season. I've got some awesome ideas for this beast!
> 
> Congrats Bill!


This install has a ton of creativity in it, very impressive for sure can't wait to see the new ideas. Your work speaks for itself and puts you above the rest


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

TheDavel said:


> Bill and I have plans to pull everything and start over next season. I've got some awesome ideas for this beast!
> 
> Congrats Bill!



so much for focusing on personal projects. I knew that wouldn't last. You're so predictable.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Basshertz1 said:


> This install has a ton of creativity in it, very impressive for sure can't wait to see the new ideas. Your work speaks for itself and puts you above the rest


Thanks!! I appreciate all the kind words! I hope to do something Chris Yato would appreciate with the next revision-



maggie-g said:


> so much for focusing on personal projects. I knew that wouldn't last. You're so predictable.


Lol, well someday I'll build something for myself... Bill is pretty happy with it and may just want to make some simple changes... But we've also planned a total guy job if we get to feeling froggy.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I wanted follow up and thank Dave and EAS here in this build thread for my outstanding world class box build and SQ tuning advice given to me for the 2015 MECA/IASCA competition season. 

It was a very successful year with several awards earned throughout and I ended up with the 1st place World championship in MECA SQ street class and 5th place IASCA amateur SQC class.


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats on your success with this build it is always good to see the hard work pay off


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

All accolades were well deserved, my friend. You've got a great sq vehicle there and embody exactly what SQ competition is all about.

Hope you're able to repeat. I'll be pulling for you!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Well well deserved Bill! Yes that sub box is just that sexy...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And there are those people out there that you just want to see succeed and Bill is top of the list. His passion for the hobby and his drive for excellence are infectious and I find myself wanting to enjoy the hobby just as much as he does when I'm around him. It is refreshing for sure. You have a fantastic vehicle that would be a joy to own!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> All accolades were well deserved, my friend. You've got a great sq vehicle there and embody exactly what SQ competition is all about.
> 
> Hope you're able to repeat. I'll be pulling for you!


Thanks Steve, although with what we just did Saturday I won't be repeating. (Not MECA street class anymore)


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

#1BigMike said:


> Well well deserved Bill! Yes that sub box is just that sexy...


Thanks Mike!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> And there are those people out there that you just want to see succeed and Bill is top of the list. His passion for the hobby and his drive for excellence are infectious and I find myself wanting to enjoy the hobby just as much as he does when I'm around him. It is refreshing for sure. You have a fantastic vehicle that would be a joy to own!


Thanks Jason. The funny thing is after spending time with you and your excellent SQ BRZ system, it actually makes me not care so much what place I take at a competition.

In fact, it was your Obi-Wan Kenobi audiophile style that inspired me to just put the 4"s in my dash not caring it would bump me into another class for MECA. So a big thanks to you for making me remember its about getting better sound, listening, and enjoying music more, than what place I take at a competition event.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

How are the new HATs sounding? Looks like they came out nicely! I'd imagine a warmer, yet more natural sound coming out of them vs the Mille 3's. I'm excited to hear them. I imagine that you were able to cross them over much lower too. Can/were you able to get them as low as 150 or maybe 120? What slope are you running on each end? Filter type?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a feeling I know what's coming next.  Looks great!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> How are the new HATs sounding? Looks like they came out nicely! I'd imagine a warmer, yet more natural sound coming out of them vs the Mille 3's. I'm excited to hear them. I imagine that you were able to cross them over much lower too. Can/were you able to get them as low as 150 or maybe 120? What slope are you running on each end? Filter type?


they have more clarity than the milles, not sure why? Maybe because they are more comfortable being crossed lower?

Also my stage is deeper...we are trying them crossed at 200 HZ right now at 24 db per octave to 3.1K 24 db per octave. they seem to be handleing that easliy, so will try lower soon. still needs more tuning but I really like them so far

I wish you were around to make em look prettier buddy


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

papasin said:


> I have a feeling I know what's coming next.  Looks great!


Yes, you do Richard. 

Thank you (and Linda) for listening to my FJ AND providing valuable feedback


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, for those reading the change was actually prompted by a blown driver unfortunately 
But we were able to scrounge up a pair of really awesome mids to replace them with and these should help to enhance an already excellent system by allowing the midbass/midrange crossover transition to be lower which can help to raise the soundstage and reduce rainbowing in the FJ. The L4's also have a ton of "energy" as compared to the previous driver. More output/cone area and the lower crossover point are likely to blame for that awesomeness.

After some tuning, I think they will really make an excellent addition to Bills truck.

Dave- It would be great to have these hidden from view so they eye doesn't draw the ear to it. Without a lot of trimming to the dash mounting space below them, it won't really be possible to undermount them and keep them flush. I'm also not sure if that's something Bill wants to do- only he could answer that. But some solution to keep them hidden would be awesome.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If anyone can come up with an accurate way of installing them, and appearing factory it WILL be Dave.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> Yeah, for those reading the change was actually prompted by a blown driver unfortunately
> But we were able to scrounge up a pair of really awesome mids to replace them with and these should help to enhance an already excellent system by allowing the midbass/midrange crossover transition to be lower which can help to raise the soundstage and reduce rainbowing in the FJ. The L4's also have a ton of "energy" as compared to the previous driver. More output/cone area and the lower crossover point are likely to blame for that awesomeness.
> 
> After some tuning, I think they will really make an excellent addition to Bills truck.
> ...


ohhh yes, forgot to mention I smoked the right side Mille 3". Great speakers, but I was just romping on the volume to hard, and it didn't like being at 250 HZ my jammin levels.

As far as hiding these HAT 4"s, yes, would be cool, and would take a lot of dash modding to accomodate that, which I'm not opposed to. However, my massive tweeter is certainly not hidden at all, so if the mids remain not hidden, I'm ok with that.

After much discussion with Steve about "Beaming" I'm wondering if it would benefit to have the 4" angled some so it's a little more on axis? So if we can angle it, I'm ok if that happens below the dash, above the dash, or both really. If some or all of that mod is visible I'm ok with that (Knowing Dave's work  , and it's a sweet looking SQ driver, and my tweeter is already very visible so it kinda goes with that "Look" in the FJ.

hmmm, what if I went with a smaller tweeter...? new pillars? with mids? possibilities are there. Dave? :builder2:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Dave- It would be great to have these hidden from view so they eye doesn't draw the ear to it. Without a lot of trimming to the dash mounting space below them, it won't really be possible to undermount them and keep them flush. I'm also not sure if that's something Bill wants to do- only he could answer that. But some solution to keep them hidden would be awesome.


I have some pretty good ideas to keep them hidden, though it would be an undertaking!



Coppertone said:


> If anyone can come up with an accurate way of installing them, and appearing factory it WILL be Dave.


I appreciate the confidence you have in me Ben!



probillygun said:


> As far as hiding these HAT 4"s, yes, would be cool, and would take a lot of dash modding to accomodate that, which I'm not opposed to. However, my massive tweeter is certainly not hidden at all, so if the mids remain not hidden, I'm ok with that.
> 
> After much discussion with Steve about "Beaming" I'm wondering if it would benefit to have the 4" angled some so it's a little more on axis? So if we can angle it, I'm ok if that happens below the dash, above the dash, or both really. If some or all of that mod is visible I'm ok with that (Knowing Dave's work  , and it's a sweet looking SQ driver, and my tweeter is already very visible so it kinda goes with that "Look" in the FJ.
> 
> hmmm, what if I went with a smaller tweeter...? new pillars? with mids? possibilities are there. Dave? :builder2:


I'll brainstorm a bit on these. If you decide which way you'd like to go, I am sure I can accommodate. What Andy W. just did in his dash gives me a little motivation for yours. You may not have seen it, but lets just say it couldn't have been done nicer for an OEM look. My version would be a slight play off of his, unless we make them more "showy".


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

probillygun said:


> As far as hiding these HAT 4"s, yes, would be cool, and would take a lot of dash modding to accomodate that, which I'm not opposed to. However, my massive tweeter is certainly not hidden at all, so if the mids remain not hidden, I'm ok with that.
> 
> After much discussion with Steve about "Beaming" I'm wondering if it would benefit to have the 4" angled some so it's a little more on axis? So if we can angle it, I'm ok if that happens below the dash, above the dash, or both really. If some or all of that mod is visible I'm ok with that (Knowing Dave's work  , and it's a sweet looking SQ driver, and my tweeter is already very visible so it kinda goes with that "Look" in the FJ.
> 
> hmmm, what if I went with a smaller tweeter...? new pillars? with mids? possibilities are there. Dave? :builder2:


I've already expressed my view to ya......I love those Morel tweets and those pillars. They just 'go' with the FJ and they sound amazing. I was thinking it would be cool if the L4's could just be tilted towards the listener......not pointing across the cabin B-Pillar to B-Pillar, but just the leading edge (closest to the listener) dropped down a bit and the back of the cone raised up a little bit. 

At one point, Mark was talking about making me 'covers' for my mid range drivers. I had the rim put on so we could have press-fit grills. We were going to re-do the midrange baffles to make them flat to the dash.....then have small 'covers' made of grill cloth / frame that would sit over the midrange drivers - away from prying eyes and some small bit of dust / sun protection. It might be an option.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> I get mine from woodcraft or the woodworkers club of rockville. I would do a search for local lumbar yards and call them to seek they have it or can order it in. Home Depot/Lowes/Menards do not carry it. When I lived in Washington, I would get it a Windsor Plywood.



Thanks for this tip Dave. Headed back to NC today and I'm going to swing by Woodcraft to buy all of the Trupan they have. Unfortunately, they only have 2 sheets of 5/8 & 1 of 3/4. I was quoted $78 a sheet from a shop in Kernersville, NC... crazy. Can't wait to try this stuff!


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

Box looks great!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow! Just came across this page and am wondering what the install looks like now. I recently purchased a 2014 FJ cruiser and am planning a simple SQ based system! This looks cool!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mrichard89 said:


> Wow! Just came across this page and am wondering what the install looks like now. I recently purchased a 2014 FJ cruiser and am planning a simple SQ based system! This looks cool!


You should see it in person......absolutely amazing......then you should hear it......phenomenal! Hmmmmm........St. Louis to Greensboro, NC.......


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Haha.... If only it were that easy of a commute! I'm hoping to get something done this summer and maybe I will be lucky enough to make to finals by then.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mrichard89 said:


> Haha.... If only it were that easy of a commute! I'm hoping to get something done this summer and maybe I will be lucky enough to make to finals by then.


Well.....I was half kidding with you......Bill and this amazing vehicle will be in NC for this event: 

NCSQ Meet in April

It could be a great opportunity to get some up close and personal tips for yours.....or you will likely see it at Finals


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you for the heads up on the event! Unfortunately, I'm getting married in June, so my weekends are pretty much booked through then. I'll do my best to get to finals to see/hear this vehicle in person.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mrichard89 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the event! Unfortunately, I'm getting married in June, so my weekends are pretty much booked through then. I'll do my best to get to finals to see/hear this vehicle in person.


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mrichard89 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the event! Unfortunately, I'm getting married in June, so my weekends are pretty much booked through then. I'll do my best to get to finals to see/hear this vehicle in person.


Congratulations! I'll also chime in and say this FJ is among my top 5 favorite rides on the planet.. Not just the FJ, but THIS FJ in particular, and it just keeps getting better.. Bill's an awesome guy with an awesome ride and it sounds absolutely off the chain good. If you ever get a chance, most definitely strike a convo with this fine fellow and get a listen. It will blow your socks off.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

awwww shucks..Scott and Jason, you guys are the best! 

I hope I have something demo worthy for the meet coming up in April! Gotta get back to work on the rebuild! Brrrrr! 11 degrees here right now


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

mrichard89 said:


> Wow! Just came across this page and am wondering what the install looks like now. I recently purchased a 2014 FJ cruiser and am planning a simple SQ based system! This looks cool!


Congrats on the FJ and getting married!

Shoot me a PM if you need any system design help with it


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Update on upgrade coming soon...


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

One of my favorite systems of all time after hearing it at Jason's meet this years! That new power is something to experience.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Jason, your input means a lot to me brother!


----------

